# 1 Samuel 15:10-11



## Me Died Blue (Oct 25, 2004)

What are your thoughts on this passage (ESV): "The word of the Lord came to Samuel: 'I regret that I have made Saul king, for he has turned back from following me and has not performed my commandments.' And Samuel was angry, and he cried to the Lord all night." I'm looking for general thoughts on the passage, thoughts on the word "regret," and thoughts on the historical context as well. One interesting observation is how it relates to verse 29.

[Edited on 25-10-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Saiph (Nov 2, 2004)

> Repentance in God is not, as it is in us, a change of his mind, but a change of his method or dispensation. He does not alter his will, but wills an alteration.
> 
> Matthew Henry



A good passage to urge intercession for our leaders who turn away from godly judgment and ruling. 

Samuel here might be musing on his own sons as well . . they were of course unfaithful to the call of leadership and took bribes.

I have never once spent all night praying with tears for our government. 

Interesting name for God in v.29 "Netsakh Yisrael" the "Strength of Israel". He appointed Saul, filled him with His Spirit to prophesy, and gave him his first approving victory over the Ammonites.

"The eternal God is your refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms. And He shall throw the enemy out from before you, and shall say, Destroy! "

Deu 33:27


----------

